# Forget the Z5500. This is MORE like it



## sreenisatish (Jun 11, 2008)

Check this out: The Mu-Te-Ki
*www.sony.co.in/product/ht-ddw5000/sku/htddw5000?site=hp_en_IN_i

I just had a demo of this thing in the Sony World showroom. It was Mind Blowing!
The Z5500 and all is lame in front of this. Believe me. The speakers are massive and imposing. Dual subwoofers really deliver each thump.

You gotta have a demo to believe this.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 11, 2008)

Ofcourse it would blow any typical 6 channel system. Why? Ok...
1. This is completely customized 6.2 channel setup!!
2. The complete system is capable of churning 1500W of RMS!! 
3. The all unique impedance switcher, which makes the system choosing 4ohms or 8ohms accordingly! 

Ok, lemme introduce a worthy competitor....A Gigaworks 7.1! 
Or what about Klipsch or Denon!!


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 12, 2008)

What a foolish comparision! How can you campare 15k product(Z5500) with 40k product?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2008)

Forget this SONY model. Get this:

*www.boseindia.com/retail/bose-product-detail.aspx?Prd_Id=66&Cat_Id=640&Nav_Id=640

This one would put the Sony's model you mentioned to shame 

Remember, the more you put the better you get. That doesn't mean that you should always empty your purse. You get what is necessary.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^shashank....

now its 20k....


----------



## sreenisatish (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, the Z5500 is 20K.

My point is: many people on this forum considers the Z5500 as the ultimate and all. I just wanted to point out that there are far better systems out there - of course for a higher premium. I would love to see digit doing reviews of systems like these.

@desiibond:
Bose is always more style than substance  Ask any audiophile.
Also, the MuTeKi comes with an awesome Amplifier.

Whatever it is, I have added this to my 'To Buy' list.


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 12, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> Yeah, the Z5500 is 20K.
> 
> My point is: many people on this forum considers the Z5500 as the ultimate and all. I just wanted to point out that there are far better systems out there - of course for a higher premium. I would love to see digit doing reviews of systems like these.
> 
> ...




You were wrong in that assumption....

We dont consider it to be the ultimate....

its ultimate in a affordable-reachable-desktop speaker class...

what u said is not......

There are various FAR better speakers than the ones you just said then....


----------



## sam9s (Jun 12, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Ok, lemme introduce a worthy competitor....A Gigaworks 7.1!
> Or what about Klipsch or Denon!!



mmmm I can see somebody speaking my tone..........

Well to the OP, for 40K you can get class audiophile product. Get a demo of seperate spk set of Jamo or DENON compile it with a yamaha or DENON amp and you will get a far better kick ass system than this.......dont just believe me........take a demo as you have taken for this....

Just to give you an Idea what I am talking about checkout this site.....mayank bhai you also check out this site........

*www.fxaudio.com/cntnt/fxaudio.htm

*www.profx.com/


----------



## moshel (Jun 12, 2008)

everybody is talkin big-big..so here i go...........just go to the JBL showroom and get a demo of the 2.5 lakhs 7.1 channel system...i have taken the demo and its just aweeesome.....btw just 2 speakers + amp would set u back by abt 80k.

in a more lower budget if i had 40k, i would go for Jamo speakers+amplifier, sony would not even come close.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2008)

@sreenisatish
people in here considers Z5500 an ultimate one in PC speaker range. Also there is Gigaworks in its range.[maybe some kilpsch speakers like pro media ultra too]
Those speakers uve mentioned is hometheater skeakers, nd not a desktop set speaker.

Z5500 has everythin ull need for a good desktopn speakers and an rms of 500~700 is more tan enuf for even most enthusiastic PCs, unless uve a 70+" monitor and an auditorium for the PC. The control unit in Z5500 fits easily on desktop nd so is the satellites.

Those jamo and Onkyo has 200~500KG[lol] speakers which is never suited for a rig.
If u want the most powerful speakers nd not a desktop skeaker, den the jamo or Onkyo is just for u. Be prepared to burn 1~2 lacs.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 13, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Forget this SONY model. Get this:
> *www.boseindia.com/retail/bose-product-detail.aspx?Prd_Id=66&Cat_Id=640&Nav_Id=640
> This one would put the Sony's model you mentioned to shame


Nope bro!! Acoustimass 15 series is no match for Sony's HT range! Those HT speakers are customized and specially tuned to handle high end amps! Just check my first reply on the thread.  
Quite frankly, i never liked the unusual high prices of BOSE! In that scenario, i believe both Gigaworks or Z5500 are excellent bang for bucks! 



sreenisatish said:


> Yeah, the Z5500 is 20K.
> My point is: many people on this forum considers the Z5500 as the ultimate and all. I just wanted to point out that there are far better systems out there - of course for a higher premium. I would love to see digit doing reviews of systems like these.


Well, Z5500 is still considered one of the best speakers available to a typical computer user! 
We're talking about speakers for computer not a full blasting home theater from Sony/B&W/Onkyo/Denon/Yamaha/Thiel! Coz, in that case, the list goes on and on and on.... 



sreenisatish said:


> @desiibond:
> Bose is always more style than substance  Ask any audiophile.
> Also, the MuTeKi comes with an awesome Amplifier.



Completely agree on this one.  



dOm1naTOr said:


> Z5500 has everythin ull need for a good desktopn speakers and an rms of 500~700 is more tan enuf for even most enthusiastic PCs, unless uve a 70+" monitor and an auditorium for the PC. The control unit in Z5500 fits easily on desktop nd so is the satellites.


True!! Even a 200W Z5300 is an overkill for a typical setup!  Even i rarely use all my speakers while watching movies or playing games. Unless and untill its some occasion or i am in mood to show off...then its a different story!  However, seriously speaking, anything beyond 200W RMS is more than enough for an enthusiast!  

@Sam9s bhai ,
hehe...! Actually, i witnessed few good Denon and Yamaha packages recently. Quite frankly, their sheer response blew me.  
And nice links for audiophiles.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 14, 2008)

moshel said:


> everybody is talkin big-big..so here i go...........just go to the JBL showroom and get a demo of the 2.5 lakhs 7.1 channel system...i have taken the demo and its just aweeesome.....btw just 2 speakers + amp would set u back by abt 80k.



DENON/JBL/HARMON KARDON have come up with complete HTs for consumer market starting anything from 30-35K, which are far better then any Sony/Mony/Panny crap.
So its not that they are way toooo expensive (at least the entry level). But yes the quality they give blows your socks off even at the entry level.....




> in a more lower budget if i had 40k, i would go for Jamo speakers+amplifier, sony would not even come close.



AMEN to that......



mayanksharma said:


> @Sam9s bhai ,
> hehe...! Actually, i witnessed few good Denon and Yamaha packages recently. Quite frankly, their sheer response blew me.
> And nice links for audiophiles.



Thank god mayank bhai u atleast appriciated the quality and the point I was making.........good to have your view on this.......


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 14, 2008)

I like vs4121. 2.7k makes me happier apart frm its performance.


----------



## cowboyboborton123 (May 2, 2009)

sam9s said:


> mmmm I can see somebody speaking my tone..........
> 
> Well to the OP, for 40K you can get class audiophile product. Get a demo of seperate spk set of Jamo or DENON compile it with a yamaha or DENON amp and you will get a far better kick ass system than this.......dont just believe me........take a demo as you have taken for this....
> 
> ...



well, for 40k, all one would be able to get from denon or yamaha is the receiver as the range starts from 24k solely for the receiver... the speakers wud cost nuthin less than 40k pushin' d price above 64k.... as a value for money option to get all types of connectivity and great sound, the sony htddw5000 mu te ki as an awesome way to start... though not pure hi-fi, its sound experience can be parralleled by none other in its price bracket... it provides for expandibility as it has an excellent receiver, its front speakers have amazing scale, depth and neutrality nd u can chuck those (very capable)bundled speakers for a few b&w's or dali's too... as for the z5500, its the best bet for a 5.1 setup on ur pc not withstanding the gigaworks 7.1.... but if sound quality is top priority, the altec lansing mx5021 is the one to go for without a doubt and the price tag of 7.5k jes sweetens the deal... after hearing these babies, you wouldnt even miss the lack of surround... in fact, since most people prefer to watch their movies on their dvd players nd tvs, a sony muteki in ur living room nd an mx5021 on ur computer makes much sense.... both r excellent value considering u get more than what u pay for....


----------



## maverick786us (May 2, 2009)

Read this: *www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1410367
2 2.5" drivers just aren't enough to reproduce sound with any semblance of accuracy. Logitech is known as Logicrap!!! around here, and for good reason.

For roughly I screwed up with my money by spending on Z2300, I should have rather gotten these Swan D1080MKII monitors and been blown away by the quality.


----------



## Gowt1ham (May 2, 2009)

sreenisatish said:


> Check this out: The Mu-Te-Ki
> *www.sony.co.in/product/ht-ddw5000/sku/htddw5000?site=hp_en_IN_i
> 
> I just had a demo of this thing in the Sony World showroom. It was Mind Blowing!
> ...



There is nothing better than a  headphone + sound card + amps combo which will come @ 1/10 of the speaker price.


----------



## sam9s (May 2, 2009)

cowboyboborton123 said:


> well, for 40k, all one would be able to get from denon or yamaha is the receiver as the range starts from 24k solely for the receiver... the speakers wud cost nuthin less than 40k pushin' d price above 64k.... as a value for money option to get all types of connectivity and great sound, the sony htddw5000 mu te ki as an awesome way to start... though not pure hi-fi, its sound experience can be parralleled by none other in its price bracket... it provides for expandibility as it has an excellent receiver, its front speakers have amazing scale, depth and neutrality nd u can chuck those (very capable)bundled speakers for a few b&w's or dali's too... as for the z5500, its the best bet for a 5.1 setup on ur pc not withstanding the gigaworks 7.1.... but if sound quality is top priority, the altec lansing mx5021 is the one to go for without a doubt and the price tag of 7.5k jes sweetens the deal... after hearing these babies, you wouldnt even miss the lack of surround... in fact, since most people prefer to watch their movies on their dvd players nd tvs, a sony muteki in ur living room nd an mx5021 on ur computer makes much sense.... both r excellent value considering u get more than what u pay for....



I can only wonder what made you ping a dead as a dud thread....anyway you can get a decent entry level Jamo spk for 20K and an amp for 15 (yes with all connectivities). and for 10K w can get the DVD player and quality cables so yes it still gives us 45K for a far better system any sony can produce.....for the same price......


----------

